# Changing faces - Poppy the pup



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

My husband and I have had Poppy for almost 3 weeks now. Somehow it seems like it's been longer than that! She has completely changed our lives and the energy in the house in such a positive way. We are still in disbelief sometimes that we have her. And each day I greet her in the morning I realise she is a little bigger and growing up faster than we can comprehend  In just over 10 weeks of her life she has changed so much that I thought it would be fun to post and update her progression from puppyhood into adulthood. I will keep updating but I think it would be brilliant to have others post pics as well of their current or past pups growing up! (Has this already been done? I'm still fairly new to the forum so haven't had a proper look around!) I can't keep posting Poppy's pics on FB for my friends - they are going to start thinking I have nothing better to do!  BUT - here on this forum - there's Cockapoo appreciation in abundance and I love it! So please share your photos too! 

And here is Poppy (up to just about 11 weeks) - my lovely/crazy bundle of fluff! Somehow she manages to look like she is a bigger dog in the pics - in actuality she is still quite small  Enjoy! Hope to see some of your pics!


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Alright one more - I couldn't resist. 

Not the most conventional way to weigh your pup, but it worked! Poppy doesn't look amused.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

So cute , and Poppy is a brilliant name 
I know what you mean about Facebook, my friends will think I'm going crazy as welllol

I love the picture of her in the scales, thats fab

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks Simon! Nice to 'meet' you. I see why you like the name  Would love to see some of your Poppy's pics some day!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous photos - I love the one of her when she was really little, the one with sand on her nose and the one of her in the kitchen scales. Actually, I love them all!!!

It's so lovely to hear of the happiness that people's puppies bring them. I just can't wait until we get ours 

Turi x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww Poppy looks very happy


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!  Turi when do you get your pup??? I know how excited you must be! I was so anxious to pick Poppy up from the breeders, that was all I could think about leading up to the day. I can't explain how much I love her and cockapoos in general. I just know you will be pleased with your new addition!!! So excited FOR you..  Do you have any pics or your future family member?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Marcia, great pictures of little Poppy! Love her sat in the scales haha 
& a really good idea for a thread!

I will do Poppy's first, then do another post for Izzie 

The pictures in ages order...
1. 2 weeks
2. 3 weeks
3. 6 weeks
4. 8 weeks
5. 10 weeks


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

No one for Izzie, much more difficult as I have so many pictures!

The pictures in order of age...

1. 7 and a half weeks
2. 9 weeks
3. 6 months
4. 11 months
5. 13 months

She's changed a lot I think


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Marcia!

Love your little photo gallery of how Poppy has changed! She is a real sweetie!  x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Moo said:


> Alright one more - I couldn't resist.
> 
> Not the most conventional way to weigh your pup, but it worked! Poppy doesn't look amused.


That's how i weighed my Betty! As Betty is only just over 5 kg as a fully grown dog, i weighed her like this until she was a year old. Getting her to stay in the bowl got too hard then!!

Love the pics of Poppy!


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi JulesB!

Poppy does look a little confused every time we weigh her in the bowl - and even with more confusion when she has to stay in there so we can take pics of her! Poor thing...  The SIT command comes in very handy at that time!


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for all your pics Laura! I just looooove seeing their cute little faces. You are right about them staying cute even as adults. This is another reason why I am in love with them!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Moo said:


> Thanks for all your pics Laura! I just looooove seeing their cute little faces. You are right about them staying cute even as adults. This is another reason why I am in love with them!


Not a problem  That's why i'm so in love with them as well, they're just gorgeous dogs  & so clever! I love it


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely photos, and great to hear how having a puppy has transformed your life! As she gets bigger it may be easier to weigh yourself, then weigh you holding her and subtract to get her weight.


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

hi! We actually tried to weigh her using our Wii Fit Board - same principal. But its not as precise as we wanted it to be. Poppy has gone through a little sickness lately which is why we wanted to make sure she was still putting on weight.  She is a little trooper!


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great idea - I love seeing how they change and Dexter is 4 months now and is still growing weekly. Not sure about the order of photos sorry.


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Dexter is beautiful! What a face full of expression.  Thanks for posting the pics. I love seeing everyone else's pups and how they have grown. It is amazing how much they change (but of course stay lovely and cute)


----------

